# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  FTX, cryptocurrency derivatives exchange, Nassau, New Providence, Bahamas

## Airicist

ftx.com

youtube.com/FTXOfficial

facebook.com/ftx.official

twitter.com/FTX_Official

linkedin.com/company/ftx

ftx.medium.com

FTX on Wikipedia

CEO - John J. Ray III

Co-founder - Sam Bankman-Fried

Co-founder and CTO - Gary Wang

----------


## Airicist2

Article "FTX to deploy $1B through Future Fund for safer AI, reduced biorisk"
New FTX fund targets projects that are “massively scalable” and could spend millions of dollars productively.

by Ezra Reguerra
March 1, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "From a $32 billion valuation to a fire sale in 11 months: How FTX nosedived in spectacular fashion"

by Matthew Fox
November 10, 2022

----------

